# Dreamy Blue Shrimp



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's a pic of my new Dreamy Blue shrimp and it's berried already.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks very nice. The other shrimp is an OEBT? They look nice together.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes that's an OEBT in the picture as well. I'll try to get more pictures. The others are much more blue than the berried one.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I love the intensity of the blue on these shrimps. I got some from Taiwan in February, most of the adult shrimps have died of bacteria infection, they seem to be more sensitive than other neos. Luckily I had the shrimp breed before they died, I counted 4 berried shrimps in F1 last night.


----------

